# Can I ever become a pretty good cello player starting at age 18?



## UnTalBilly

I have recently fallen in love with the cello and I have been wanting to take classes. I'm affraid it will be too difficult and in the end I won't be able to play anything. I have played the piano for about two years and continue to do so but I would like to start a new instrument. Any thoughts?


----------



## Bettina

UnTalBilly said:


> I have recently fallen in love with the cello and I have been wanting to take classes. I'm affraid it will be too difficult and in the end I won't be able to play anything. I have played the piano for about two years and continue to do so but I would like to start a new instrument. Any thoughts?


Yes, it's never too late to start on any instrument! It might be too late to become a professional musician starting at your age, but you can certainly become a competent amateur. After a few years of lessons, you'll probably be good enough to join a community orchestra, if there's one in your area. I've taught some piano students who started at a much later age than you, and many of them have been able to reach advanced-level repertoire in a few years.


----------



## Portamento

I play the cello, and it's never too late to start. I would add that it has (arguably) the highest learning curve of string instruments, but with dedication and practice that should never be a problem.


----------



## Pugg

As stated above, one is never to late to learn, but you need to take it serious. 
My advice.... go for it and certainly no doubting when one day it won't go your way.


----------



## UnTalBilly

Thanks a lot! You've really motivated me towards just doing it. I'll see you around


----------

